# Pen Kit Comparisons??



## Johnturner

I thought I saw this someplace but I can't find it.

Is there a list of pen kits that shows what kits are the same as others. In other words a list that would say a Wall Street II is the same as a Sierra. (Tubes are interchangeable).
I have a Wall Street II that needs a tube what else can I use?
Thanks
John


----------



## Tclem

I think pe turners website has it in the library


----------



## ironman123

IAP


----------



## duncsuss

As @ironman123 says, IAP has THIS cross-reference listing which I've found both helpful and confusing ... but mostly helpful


----------



## Johnturner

Thanks Guys

Duncan - I saw that and I was hoping there was something a little better.

Tony What is a "pe" turner?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Johnturner said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> Duncan - I saw that and I was hoping there was something a little better.
> 
> Tony What is a "pe" turner?


I was tired of typing. Lol. It's the same site they are talking about.


----------



## rdabpenman

The Sierra, Wall Street II and Gatsby take the same 27/64" drill bit, tube and bushings.

http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/bushingsandtubes.pdf

Les


----------



## Schroedc

The Mesa form woodturningz.com uses the same tube. If you just need one or two tubes I've got a pile of extras here and could mail you one or two


----------



## Johnturner

Thanks again - 

Les that's the info I was looking for.

Colin All set thanks.


----------



## Johnturner

I know I was just messing with you. 
That's a great picture of Paxton driving the truck. He's getting so big.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner

Tony
The above is for you.
The quotes didn't get inserted.


----------

